# Business Visa



## Elizabeth2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

How many days would it take to apply for an Italy "Business Visa" if applying from Guangzhou? What is the procedure, what are the documents required etc. 

Need to check the procedure for "Non-Chinese citizens", when applying from Guangzhou specifically.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I am moving this to the Italy forum.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Elizabeth2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How many days would it take to apply for an Italy "Business Visa" if applying from Guangzhou? What is the procedure, what are the documents required etc.
> 
> Need to check the procedure for "Non-Chinese citizens", when applying from Guangzhou specifically.


You may wish to read here Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti

and here Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Italian MFA - Entry and stay in Italy


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

In Guangzhou the Italian consulate has delegated visa processing to the Italian Visa Application Center located at the Guangzhou International Trade Center. This Center is run by VFS Global.

When you say "business visa" you presumably mean a short stay (up to 90 day) Schengen Area visa with your primary or exclusive destination being Italy.

The IVAC Guangzhou's Web site is quite good and contains a lot of useful information including forms and a document checklist to make sure your visa application is complete. I recommend checking their Web site. They don't presently list processing times, but naturally if you don't have a complete set of correct documents you can't get very far.

Please note that you must be a legal resident of Guangzhou (or the vicinity) to apply for a visa at this office. The IVAC's Web site again provides information on what they expect to see as proof of residence. If you cannot demonstrate legal residence there, then you must apply for a visa at the office or consulate having jurisdiction over the place where you can demonstrate legal residence.


----------

